# Simple and safe Broadhead storage!!



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I cant take full credit for this as I seen it in a field and stream magazine years ago. but it always stuck out to me as a ingenious idea.

keeps your Bh's safe, sharp and can be carried around easily in a tool box/archery box.

Things needed: empty Cd/dvd case

1 inch to 1.5 inch thick styrofoam

and the cd's I bought came with clear disk shaped protectors and separator rings. 

its pretty straight forward...cut foam that fits into cd case, and use a small screw driver to punch your starter holes for the broad head threads...insert broadheads, cover with the clear disk shaped cutout and done!










here is the clear disk thingy to put downward pressure on the tips so they wont shake out of the foam in my archery box. 










then I put these two plast separators ontop of that so when the lid is on it will put pressure onto the clear disk thing, because I used 1 inch foam and there was a little play between the clear disk and the lid.










done!










another way you could do it, is instead of using foam, you could use 1 1/4 piece of wood, cut it to shape. then drill a patter for your broadhead layout, put some inserts in the drilled out hole and glue them in. that way you could screw your broadheads into the insert. this would eliminate the need for the clear disk thingy and spacers! plus would look cleaner.

enjoy.


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

What about blades in the foam?

Easier to pull out and what not.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Great idea. I bought a little tackle box recently that had a piece of foam in the bottom to store heads just like that. This will be great for extra storage.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

CaArcher said:


> What about blades in the foam?
> 
> Easier to pull out and what not.


you could I guess...but I dont want to dull my broadheads at all....


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Great idea, will put that into action straight away.
Thanks.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

curious as to how others are storing their broadheads too. 

Lets make this a DIY Broadhead storage thread!(mods feel free to change the title!) gotta be other ways!


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

I like that idea will work great for my arrow box or hard bow case

For spares in the field I use 35mm film containers

The black and grey topped work best because top has a tall spot

I keep those right in my pack and keeps them safe and sharp

Worked for wasp cam locks, thunder head 100-125 muzzle, Montecs , basically the normal not huge diameter cuts BHs)


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a pretty slick idea cody, have to keep that in mind!!


----------



## SuchLike (Dec 6, 2007)

Try using the container that the 2 inch frog tape comes in. Cut styro or foam to. Fit container a nd you are boot to go and a snap on lid to boot


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1313411

Here's what I did a while back.


----------

